# Shop Vac simple question



## davlac89 (May 12, 2015)

Hi,

I've bought a used Shop Vac from a friend. I don't know if it was missing some parts but when a used it to vacuum dust some of it comes out at the back of it where the air it blown out. Is there supposed to have some kind of cap or filter over this hole?

Thanx


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There should be a large paper filter to filter out the dust before exhausting it. What make and model is it?


----------



## davlac89 (May 12, 2015)

Shop Vac Plus 4.5 Gallons


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Is this it?*

http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Vac-5870400-4-Gallon-4-5-PeakHorsepower-Around/dp/B0008JIQVI

If this is it.... look below to find the filters for it.


----------

